# Firefly lights installed in Hex (With Video)



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok so I'm at Lowes the other day looking around in the lighting section and I see what at first I think is left over Christmas lights....wrong. In the outdoor lighting area they had a 12foot strand of "firefly lights". These are different then the products I've linked to in some of my FX threads. I got the sales lady to plug them in to make sure they did what I hoped they did....they did. They blink randomly, and go on and off slowly. I don't know if they match actual flashing patterns of real fireflies like one product claims to but heck this is plenty good enough. Best part...$14 (ish), thats including tax!!!! 

They are linkable also, so if you have vivs close together you can plug a set in at either end of the first strand. The plug actually has plug in holes build into it, and the other end just has plug holes instead of plug and holes so you might wanna put some child proof caps over the holes if not using them. Since they are so cheap and I'm basically surrounded by vivs in my living room I think I'll probably do all my tanks...should make for an interesting night effect. 

They are an outdoor product so I didn't bother to seal the bulbs, but I did put silicone around the base of the lights where the wires connect just for some added security, then pressed dried sphagnum moss around there to help hide the silicone and bulb assembly. Retro fitting the hex and getting it like I wanted probably took an hour. It would be much easier if I had done this during construction and the effort roughed up the plants and all the sphagnum moss has ruined some of the "green look", but as the plants recover and continue to spread and along with moss take over the sphag it should look at least as good as it did before with all the fire fly lights basically invisible. 

Anyways onto the pics and videos.... (Oh ignore the 2 socks full of activated charcoal and the water pump. Thats just there to suck all the tannins out of water. Seems to be working  )

Before pic...








Aftermath of retrofit... (I keep telling myself its only temporary  )









Videos, (Viv Light on and off, I think you can figure out which is which)...





Ta da!... 





The lights coming on and off in the vid with the vivarium light on are hard to see, so if you go to YouTube - dmarksvr's Channel and look at it there in full size you can see better.

The vids don't really do the effect justice...its pretty dang rad in real life, even if I do say so myself

Fx threads for reference and background info on this and other ideas...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eas-firefly-lights-fiber-optic-fx-plants.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ossible-ways-create-glowing-fx-live-moss.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...semi-precious-stone-use-viv-construction.html


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Very cool, tank looks awsome as well.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Forgot to mention they are LEDs. I can't find them on the Lowes website but here is a pic and a website for the distributor... Ok never mind, searched by name and they came up  

Shop Gemmy Lights in Flights Patio String Lights at Lowes.com










Lights in Flight


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Very cool Dave.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice job rigging that into your existing setup. Very cool look to it! Makes me wanna go get some.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> Nice job rigging that into your existing setup. Very cool look to it! Makes me wanna go get some.


Thanks...I'm actually more worried that new growth will obscure the lights to much rather then being worried about the lights being to visible during the day. They blend in nicely especially with the steps I took to hide them, but I think in some larger vivs with good growth you could just run them through the plants like you would christmas lights in a bush outside and probably never notice them during the day. I think you'll be pleased with the results...I'm really kinda suprised there hasn't been a bigger response to the idea. It is cheap to do with these lowes lights, and easy and the effect is really sweet. The vids don't really do it justice. How well you can hide them will depend on your current setup and how ingenious you are, but they'd be really easy to add and hide in a new build. 

Since there are plugs on both ends (only one end has prongs), and I didn't want those in the tank of course... I Just kinda looped the strand around that center stump and behind or under the edges of the plants and tried to get it so at least one or 2 lights were on or near the side wall areas, then hid everything with plants and/or sphagnum moss. In my case the strand wiring comes out the back of the tank in two places. It should be possible in many cases though to loop the strand so both ends join up run out of the tank in the same spot. Might get an area with 2 lights really close together though. You could black one out to compensate if you didn't like the look. I wanted the strand to go even lower in the front of the tank but that would have required digging up a lot of moss and utricularia (which don't like being transplanted it seems), and burying the wires and the lights partially. To much hassle for minimal pay off...the overall effect more then meets my expectations or desire. 

In fact the tank lights are off now while some of the house lights are on and the firefly effect going in the viv now looks rad....For around 15 bucks I think everyone should try this in one tank at least. I think most will be really impressed with the results. I can't wait to install them in all the tanks in my living room. Probably at least 5 tanks, on all sides of me so at lights out it will look like I'm surrounded by fireflies in my living room! ...and the effect is really pretty un-intrusive IMO, especially if you just set it to come on for the first hour or 2 at lights out, so I don't think it is something that will annoy people over time. 

One note: Because the minimum strand size is 12 feet, and 10 lights per strand I'd recommend doing this in at least a 15gal tall, 18tall or 20gal H or L....It may be a little much to jam one full strand into a 10 gal, but really you could just black out some of the lights so it would just be a matter of hiding the strand. Also if you have 2 tanks near each other it should be easy to run 1 strand for both tanks. You may need to black out 1 or 2 lights where the strand runs out 1 tank to another but that will still give you 8-9 lights at 4 lights in each tank or 4 in one, 5 in the other which should be plenty in small tanks. These may be a little difficult to use in front opening vivs or anywhere it is hard to run the cord out of the viv in an inconspicuous way, unless you can make some holes or cut out notches somewhere for the cords. My tanks are nearly all top opening so it is just a matter of cutting a notch out of the back edge of the top for the cords to run out and making sure everything is sealed and stuck in place well enough to prevent escapes.


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

What if you took the strand of lights and carved out spots for it a foam background and then filled it in with moss? Wow great Idea! haha. I think I'm going to try this out


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ok so I'm at Lowes the other day looking around in the lighting section and I see what at first I think is left over Christmas lights....wrong. In the outdoor lighting area they had a 12foot strand of "firefly lights". These are different then the products I've linked to in some of my FX threads. I got the sales lady to plug them in to make sure they did what I hoped they did....they did. They blink randomly, and go on and off slowly. I don't know if they match actual flashing patterns of real fireflies like one product claims to but heck this is plenty good enough. Best part...$14 (ish), thats including tax!!!!
> 
> They are linkable also, so if you have vivs close together you can plug a set in at either end of the first strand. The plug actually has plug in holes build into it, and the other end just has plug holes instead of plug and holes so you might wanna put some child proof caps over the holes if not using them. Since they are so cheap and I'm basically surrounded by vivs in my living room I think I'll probably do all my tanks...should make for an interesting night effect.
> 
> ...


all your missing now is the glowing mushrooms and moss...lol


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

I went to lowes this morning and picked up 2 packs of these. They were 13 each. These rrally are even cooler in person! Good find dave 

My goal is something like this. I already have a 6ft string of white leds for moonlights I made. And id like to incorporate grimms glow shrooms. I think iy was grimm anyways. Things would go like this.

Moon lights on > fireflies on shortly after > fogger on somethibg that only fills bottom few inches> moonlights off after a period of time then fogger off. Still have some details to work out.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Leucomelas18 said:


> What if you took the strand of lights and carved out spots for it a foam background and then filled it in with moss? Wow great Idea! haha. I think I'm going to try this out


ya that would work great, I think a clay background could even work...and the nice thing is you could control the light placement so plants didn't grow right were the light was and you could mount the lights in the foam or clay so only the led itself is visible. Being clear when not on it would just blend in with everything else. They'd be easy to silicon into place and build just about any type of background around. Sealing the area where the bulb housing and wires join may be a good precaution to take even though they are for outdoor use.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rcteem said:


> all your missing now is the glowing mushrooms and moss...lol


Soon!....but I'm also missing the plasma luminglas lightning fx, sound on a loop, star lighting and fog...oh and the 3d video or normal video background fx


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> I went to lowes this morning and picked up 2 packs of these. They were 13 each. These rrally are even cooler in person! Good find dave
> 
> My goal is something like this. I already have a 6ft string of white leds for moonlights I made. And id like to incorporate grimms glow shrooms. I think iy was grimm anyways. Things would go like this.
> 
> Moon lights on > fireflies on shortly after > fogger on somethibg that only fills bottom few inches> moonlights off after a period of time then fogger off. Still have some details to work out.


Sounds good, post pics when its up and running


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Soon!....but I'm also missing the plasma luminglas lightning fx, sound on a loop, star lighting and fog...oh and the 3d video or normal video background fx



For a nice realistic sound loop you could get a set of creative labs 5.1 self powered computer speakers that have the matrix mode. Matrix mode allows a 2 channel output to be produced from all speakers including sub. Then you just plug the front speaker line into a cd or mp3 player with your preloaded jungle/thunder sounds.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> For a nice realistic sound loop you could get a set of creative labs 5.1 self powered computer speakers that have the matrix mode. Matrix mode allows a 2 channel output to be produced from all speakers including sub. Then you just plug the front speaker line into a cd or mp3 player with your preloaded jungle/thunder sounds.


Hmm ok, my main problem is finding a way to play the loop itself, while having it on a timer and shutting it on and off without then having to push the play button again once the power comes back on. I've heard some old walkmans can have the play button taped down so that if the thing has power it will start playing and shuts off when the power does. If that can be used with a wall plug then that will work fine. So thats what I need, a way to play something without ever having to push play...the device gets power it plays, the timer shuts power off, it stops playing, timer turn power back on it automatically starts playing again. Or something that constantly has power but only plays the sounds at a predetermined times and for a predetermined duration. I can sync everything up with timers at that point. Some of the sounds for sleeping machines or fancy alarm clocks may work for this.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

How about something like this. 

Philips AJ3950 CD Stereo Clock Radio:Amazon:Electronics

You can set the alarm to play the cd and has a headset jack so you could plug the speakers into it. The downside of course is you will have to hit the snooze button to stop it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> How about something like this.
> 
> Philips AJ3950 CD Stereo Clock Radio:Amazon:Electronics
> 
> You can set the alarm to play the cd and has a headset jack so you could plug the speakers into it. The downside of course is you will have to hit the snooze button to stop it.


That link didn't work for me but I found it. Ya something like that may work, my concern is how long the alarm goes off? Can I set it so it stops playing after 15 minutes or something like that...I don't want it going off for 2 hours


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> That link didn't work for me but I found it. Ya something like that may work, my concern is how long the alarm goes off? Can I set it so it stops playing after 15 minutes or something like that...I don't want it going off for 2 hours


Thats the real question  I was having trouble finding one that said alarm goes off after X amount of time. Seems you would have to hit the snooze button.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> Thats the real question  I was having trouble finding one that said alarm goes off after X amount of time. Seems you would have to hit the snooze button.


ya thats the catch. Would be really nice to run into someone who has one or something that will work, but I guess the taped down walkman is always an option. I've actually considered getting a cheap PC to run some viv functions, fx, and sounds. You can pick up an old machine for $50ish that works. Once I got it setup I wouldn't have to leave the monitor attached, just the tower running next to the viv and schedual a task to play a sound file at a certain time.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> ya thats the catch. Would be really nice to run into someone who has one or something that will work, but I guess the taped down walkman is always an option. I've actually considered getting a cheap PC to run some viv functions, fx, and sounds. You can pick up an old machine for $50ish that works. Once I got it setup I wouldn't have to leave the monitor attached, just the tower running next to the viv and schedual a task to play a sound file at a certain time.


I was going to suggest a pc but was trying to think of something that would be a little more cost effective elctricity wise. Though an old low end dell or hp shouldnt be terrible on power use. 

Have you seen anything that would allow random led flashing rather than using a strobe light for lightning effect?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> I was going to suggest a pc but was trying to think of something that would be a little more cost effective elctricity wise. Though an old low end dell or hp shouldnt be terrible on power use.
> 
> Have you seen anything that would allow random led flashing rather than using a strobe light for lightning effect?


I think the video of someone posted in my other thread had something like that, and it seems like someone else recently did something like that too, but I can't remember it if was in one of my threads or somewhere else..
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...s-firefly-lights-fiber-optic-fx-plants-3.html

could probably wire a few high power Leds to some kinda christmas light controller or build some kinda custom thing if you have the know how. Some of the vivarium/aquarium controllers may work too and I think they make actual Led strobes...I like the xenon ones though. I figured I'd maybe put some wax paper over the end if it was to bright to mute it a bit. You get a really snappy on/off with xenon. I may go Led...here are a few options I've found including an LED one that look like they will work and not be to big to find a spot for on top of tank...








Studio Strobe Light









Party Strobe Light

This is the one im leaning towards right now since it is a little smaller then the other but still adjustable...








Amazon.com: Chauvet Mini Flash Strobe Light: Musical Instruments

Couple Led options...
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41raKFffkXL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
Amazon.com: American DJ S-81 LED Powered Variable Speed Strobe Light: Musical Instruments









Amazon.com: Chauvet Mini Strobe LED (Standard): Musical Instruments

Basically anything small and AC powered should work. I wanna stay away from batteries so I can sync everything on timers. 

Here are a couple of the cheap Luminglass options also. One is battery powered but I'm wondering if I couldn't rig it to a low voltate ac adapter...

6inch (not sure it is ac powered but I've seen some 6inch models that are)








6" Luminglas

Here is one that is ac powered...
Amazon.com: Lumin Disk 6 inch - Blue: Toys & Games



Very small battery operated one...








Amazon.com: Pocket Plasma White: Toys & Games

12inch square panel...
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51HKNOjPz9L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
Amazon.com: Luminglas 12" Square Plamsa Illumination Display Set PURPLE Color Contemporary Luminglass Disk/Disc (133): Home Improvement

Many of these are sound activated, so If I could mount whatever makes the storm sounds close, I may be able to activate the luminglas just when the storm is at its loudest, or at least have it come on by sound and not a timer for the duration of the "storm"

The small battery operated models, or even the 6inch ac ones may be useful in retrofitting an old viv, by mounting them inside somewhere, sealing the electronics with silicone and hiding them with plants and stuff. Might be able to get them to just come one when sound activated, and just replace the batteries ever few weeks or months. I may use 2 of the small battery powered ones to retro fit my Hex. I could put them in the side corners where they wouldn't obstruct the view much or be very noticeable during the day (I think).


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that led one might do the trick. You could probably set that up on a second timer. Gonna need a huge power strip for all these extra timers and such. Might have to see if obe of those power control centers might be cost effectove at that point. I would imagibe the stribe would need to be mounted behind the tank so you arent obscuring the regular lights.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> I think that led one might do the trick. You could probably set that up on a second timer. Gonna need a huge power strip for all these extra timers and such. Might have to see if obe of those power control centers might be cost effectove at that point. I would imagibe the stribe would need to be mounted behind the tank so you arent obscuring the regular lights.


I'm leaning towards the Chauvet xenon strobe so far. I know what to expect from those, as I've had a xenon strobe before...Never seen an LED one up close in operation. I know the xenon has a snappy on/off, where you don't notice the light actually fading off much, not sure if LED is that snappy....but it is also looks to be cheaper then the LED and the same size. Only 5inches long, so I figure I can mount it up and down with the light facing down into tank, and it will only stick up a couple inches more then the light fixtures. If I can leave a 1 inch strip of glass near the back of tank and mount it in the center then that will look symmetrical and should allow enough "flash" in the tank. 

I think I'll pick one up soon, a couple more tom's water pumps and take another run at doing a rain bar in the hex, and install the strobe and try the walkman method. That will give that tank a thunderstorm effect for around $50-70 probably. Actually I might do it in another tank since I'm probably not going to get to keep the hex since I'm giving it to the friends who supplied the tank as a wedding present when they finally get settled down. I already told them thunderstorm fx would cost extra. They are paying me some money for the viv eventually but they are already getting a hell of deal with all labor and some parts/materials free considering I'm broke as hell and been unemployed since February  I already tossed the firefly lights in for free on top of everything else, so now I have to pick up a strand for myself plus all these other gadgets.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> I'm leaning towards the Chauvet xenon strobe so far. I know what to expect from those, as I've had a xenon strobe before...Never seen an LED one up close in operation. I know the xenon has a snappy on/off, where you don't notice the light actually fading off much, not sure if LED is that snappy....but it is also looks to be cheaper then the LED and the same size. Only 5inches long, so I figure I can mount it up and down with the light facing down into tank, and it will only stick up a couple inches more then the light fixtures. If I can leave a 1 inch strip of glass near the back of tank and mount it in the center then that will look symmetrical and should allow enough "flash" in the tank.
> 
> I think I'll pick one up soon, a couple more tom's water pumps and take another run at doing a rain bar in the hex, and install the strobe and try the walkman method. That will give that tank a thunderstorm effect for around $50-70 probably. Actually I might do it in another tank since I'm probably not going to get to keep the hex since I'm giving it to the friends who supplied the tank as a wedding present when they finally get settled down. I already told them thunderstorm fx would cost extra. They are paying me some money for the viv eventually but they are already getting a hell of deal with all labor and some parts/materials free considering I'm broke as hell and been unemployed since February  I already tossed the firefly lights in for free on top of everything else, so now I have to pick up a strand for myself plus all these other gadgets.


I know what u mean about it possibly not being snappy. I think for 20 bucks ill try 1 and if im happy ill grab a 2nd one. With the length of my tank I think ill need the 2nd and then I can vary the frequencies and set them on seperate timers.

I tried a couple cd players and dvd players I had laying around the house and powering them on while holding the play button. None of them would play this way. One thing I found out with the cd alarm clocks is it looks like they stop after an hour. Was able to confirm this on one sony model in the instruction manual and the clock allowed for 2 seperate alarms. The downside to this particular model was no headphone jack but you could rip out the speaker and wire one up prety painlessly. Im thinking that most of the alarms shut off automatically and then you can just use a timer on the speakers.

I havent seen the rainbar in action your talking about gonna have to google that one.

My is to build a hood to house the t5 lights, strobe, and speakers. Probably use mesh in the top of the hood to make sure humidity doesnt build up.


That hex is a nice tank to bad your gonna part with it


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> I know what u mean about it possibly not being snappy. I think for 20 bucks ill try 1 and if im happy ill grab a 2nd one. With the length of my tank I think ill need the 2nd and then I can vary the frequencies and set them on seperate timers.
> 
> I tried a couple cd players and dvd players I had laying around the house and powering them on while holding the play button. None of them would play this way. One thing I found out with the cd alarm clocks is it looks like they stop after an hour. Was able to confirm this on one sony model in the instruction manual and the clock allowed for 2 seperate alarms. The downside to this particular model was no headphone jack but you could rip out the speaker and wire one up prety painlessly. Im thinking that most of the alarms shut off automatically and then you can just use a timer on the speakers.
> 
> ...


An hour I could live with, would prefer 15-30min but one hour would be ok, I'd just make the rain bar come on 15 min, after the storm fx start, then maybe stop 15 min before...like a storm rolling in before rain, then passing but still within sight/hearing. 

Ok confused...what are you wanting the headphone jack for? I was thinking just using the built in speakers of whatever was playing the sound. I'm not looking for HQ sound, just something that sounds decent...what are you thinking here? Maybe you are on to something, and I'm just not sure what it is yet  Are you just talking about hooking external speakers to s cd walkman? Thinkgeek.com has some plug in speakers like that i think. BTW can you tell me the brand/model of the one that only plays for an hour so I have another option to consider.

I think 2 strobes on a long tank is a good idea. I probably wouldn't bother with anything under a 40B using more then 1, but for that size or bigger I think the alternating strobes on each end could add a little something extra to the effect, especially on a 100gal+ tank.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> An hour I could live with, would prefer 15-30min but one hour would be ok, I'd just make the rain bar come on 15 min, after the storm fx start, then maybe stop 15 min before...like a storm rolling in before rain, then passing but still within sight/hearing.
> 
> Ok confused...what are you wanting the headphone jack for? I was thinking just using the built in speakers of whatever was playing the sound. I'm not looking for HQ sound, just something that sounds decent...what are you thinking here? Maybe you are on to something, and I'm just not sure what it is yet  Are you just talking about hooking external speakers to s cd walkman? Thinkgeek.com has some plug in speakers like that i think. BTW can you tell me the brand/model of the one that only plays for an hour so I have another option to consider.
> 
> I think 2 strobes on a long tank is a good idea. I probably wouldn't bother with anything under a 40B using more then 1, but for that size or bigger I think the alternating strobes on each end could add a little something extra to the effect, especially on a 100gal+ tank.



Here is the cd player u found with the auto shutoff.

Sony ICF-CD815 AM/FM Stereo CD Clock Radio with Dual Alarm:Amazon:Electronics


The reason im looking for the headset jack is to ise with this.










Its a set of logitech computer speakers I had laying around. My 4 year old son absolutely loves thunder lightning storms. This is gonna give a greater much more realistic sound. 
Definitly not a necesity but I had them laying around unused


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the lights! What a creative and beautiful idea! I'm going to have to keep an eye out to pick up some of my own to try it out.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> Here is the cd player u found with the auto shutoff.
> 
> Sony ICF-CD815 AM/FM Stereo CD Clock Radio with Dual Alarm:Amazon:Electronics
> 
> ...


Ok, you know if that thing auto plays the Cd as the alarm, just making your sound file however long you want should work. It may try to play for an hour but if there is only 30 minutes of sound on the cd, it should fail  ...Or you could at least alter the file so the volume level decreased to almost nothing over the hour, and the last 30min was nearly silent. 

Btw I stumbled on a controller that causes a flickering light effect...thought you or others might be interested, may work with a strobe especially an LED one not sure, but it could increase the randomness of the effect.
Minions Web Product Pages - Lights Alive Flicker Controllers - Lights Alive miniFLICKER / Candle LA-MF201E

If you need to controll all the lighting in a room full of vivs this may come in handy...
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/showtime-lor1602w-computerized-light-controller-p-486.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

AnimalNstinct said:


> I love the lights! What a creative and beautiful idea! I'm going to have to keep an eye out to pick up some of my own to try it out.


Thanks! ....You should try it! It is cheap, easy and rad...like the perfect woman! LoL, kidding...mostly


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I'm considering going with a remote controlled system for the storm FX. I can see that coming on every night, with a strobe popping and rain sounds going off at night getting annoying after awhile. So I'm thinking a remote system may be best, so I found these, and there are other similar products out there if someone wants to search...


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Omg you just gave me a great idea. You know if your going to go that route you can get a remote controlled cd player.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Forgot to add if you have one of the logitech rf universal remotes some of those outlet controls are compatable with it and you can program it to turn everything on with one button.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> Forgot to add if you have one of the logitech rf universal remotes some of those outlet controls are compatable with it and you can program it to turn everything on with one button.


Cool, both good ideas...I was just wondering if I really wanted all those controls


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

I ordered up 2 of those led strobes from amazon. Ill post a video of them in action so you can see once they arrive.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> I ordered up 2 of those led strobes from amazon. Ill post a video of them in action so you can see once they arrive.


Rad, and rad


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I just thought I'd post a photo/diagram that shows the important parts and where you might want to water-proof, and talk a little about what you will be dealing with if you decide to try these. 

First the photo/diagram...









So I didn't seal the area where the bulb meets the housing. I don't think it is necessary but if you want to be extra safe go for it, and clear silicone won't interfere with the light much unless you are super messy 

Some important measurements....

Overall the strand is 12 feet I believe, so you need at least a 20gal probably if you wanna jam the whole strand in and it not be way to much, and you may need to get creative by coiling it around things then back on itself and doing so in such a way the several lights are not all right next to each other. You can run 1 strand between 2 tanks, even hook more strands to those and run them through an entire rack full of vivs if you want. There is 1 foot of wire between each light and there is about 6 inches of wire from the last light to the plug on the end of the strand. There is about 3 inches of wire between the first/main plug and the controller box then another 1 foot of wire to the first working light. 

I thought it was worth mentioning the measurements because they could be important in deciding if this will fit in a working viv as a retro fit, or help in how you wanna setup a retro fit or new build to work with these. I put a little silicone around the edges of the controller box and where the wires went in but really since I left that part out of the tank probably not necessary. If you seal the end plug with silicone you should be able to bury it in the tank and not risk juicing your tank full of electricity just make sure its a good seal.

I wouldn't try to just use a child safety cap when burying that live outlet in the viv somewhere, I'd actually fill the plug with silicone then slide a child safety cap into the plug holes full of silicone(all of this while the strand is un-plugged of course). Or you can just do what I did and loop the strand so both ends of the strand run out the back of the viv. 

Also if you notice the actual plug that goes into the outlet is also a plug-in...so basically every time you go to plug it in or un plug it you are running your hand over a live outlet basically...not a particularly safe design IMO, so you may wanna stick a child safety cover in there if not hooking up another strand there. Might even wanna stick one on the end of the strand even if is hanging out of tank too because its still a live outlet.
Anyways other then that and how creative/ingenious you are at hiding them, they are easy. The effect is awesome at night...kinda cool during the day even.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i think i just might have to go buy some of firefly lights those would be really cool inside my viv with the moon light on.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

myersboy6 said:


> i think i just might have to go buy some of firefly lights those would be really cool inside my viv with the moon light on.


Hard to go wrong for 12.98 + tax or whatever. Like I said you if you don't like the effect take em back, re-gift, or throw em on a bush outside... and honestly its hard for me to imagine someone not liking it atleast having it on for 15min to a couple hours a night. Some may not wanna run it all night for fear of disturbing the frogs but even for 15 min a night its worth it IMO. I'll have to hook a fogger up and see what that looks like at night...should be pretty trippy 

One thing though...I hit up another lowes for a strand today, they hadn't gotten them in yet but were expecting them soon. So I had to drive over to the the original lowes I found them at so you might wanna call in advance, or order online to not risk an extra trip.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

awe-some! great find, i'm muy impressed!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah my lowes is super close anyways and plus all probably end up coming back with a plant or 2 anyways. haha


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

myersboy6 said:


> yeah my lowes is super close anyways and plus all probably end up coming back with a plant or 2 anyways. haha


Ya the trip wasn't a total bust. I ended up picking up the sphagnum moss I needed anyways plus 2 bluish purple violets that I really liked the other lowes didn't have in stock when I got there.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok I got my led strobe lights today. Got 2 of the ones you linked dave. You will have to forgive my video quality this is my first time uploading anything to youtube but you will get the idea

This is just the strobes going







This is the strobe going with my moonlights on. Keep in mind everything is just kinda layed out not properly attached.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool, If you put wax paper over the end of the strobes it may diffuse the light a little more so you don't get those "beams"...but still looks cool.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Cool, If you put wax paper over the end of the strobes it may diffuse the light a little more so you don't get those "beams"...but still looks cool.


I think once I get the hood built and can mount them on the back wall it should help that as well. But yeah for 20 bucks a piece im pretty happy.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> I think once I get the hood built and can mount them on the back wall it should help that as well. But yeah for 20 bucks a piece im pretty happy.


Are you talking about pointing them at the inside sides, or inside top of hood? That would probably diffuse the light too. Ya they look like they'll serve their purpose more then adequately. Not like we are having a rave in a huge room...just need some flash in our glass box


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Are you talking about pointing them at the inside sides, or inside top of hood? That would probably diffuse the light too. Ya they look like they'll serve their purpose more then adequately. Not like we are having a rave in a huge room...just need some flash in our glass box


Gonna mount then on the back wall of the hood rather than sitting on top of the glass. Oh there will be full on rave mode! Already got some mini glow sticks, candy necklaces and some jungle techno for the frogs


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> Gonna mount then on the back wall of the hood rather than sitting on top of the glass. Oh there will be full on rave mode! Already got some mini glow sticks, candy necklaces and some jungle techno for the frogs


Ok I guess what I'm asking is will the lights where ever they are mounted still be pointed down into the tank, or will they be pointed at the walls or ceiling of the hood? Doing that may diffuse the light more and make the entire tank "flash", though a bit dimmer, instead of getting the flashing "beam" side effect (which it still looked good IMO). Anyways sounds good...send any hot raver girls that show up my direction


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ok I guess what I'm asking is will the lights where ever they are mounted still be pointed down into the tank, or will they be pointed at the walls or ceiling of the hood? Doing that may diffuse the light more and make the entire tank "flash", though a bit dimmer, instead of getting the flashing "beam" side effect (which it still looked good IMO). Anyways sounds good...send any hot raver girls that show up my direction


Ooooh I see what your asking my mistake. Im going to try to have it pointed down inside the tank. But im going to play around with the positioning.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> Ooooh I see what your asking my mistake. Im going to try to have it pointed down inside the tank. But im going to play around with the positioning.


Ok gotcha  Looking forward to seeing the completed result.


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

which models did you end up buying?


Saviorself said:


> Ok I got my led strobe lights today. Got 2 of the ones you linked dave. You will have to forgive my video quality this is my first time uploading anything to youtube but you will get the idea
> 
> This is just the strobes going
> 
> ...


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

These are the ones I bought

Amazon.com: American DJ S-81 LED Powered Variable Speed Strobe Light: Musical Instruments


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ok so I'm at Lowes the other day looking around in the lighting section and I see what at first I think is left over Christmas lights....wrong. In the outdoor lighting area they had a 12foot strand of "firefly lights". These are different then the products I've linked to in some of my FX threads. I got the sales lady to plug them in to make sure they did what I hoped they did....they did. They blink randomly, and go on and off slowly. I don't know if they match actual flashing patterns of real fireflies like one product claims to but heck this is plenty good enough. Best part...$14 (ish), thats including tax!!!!
> 
> They are linkable also, so if you have vivs close together you can plug a set in at either end of the first strand. The plug actually has plug in holes build into it, and the other end just has plug holes instead of plug and holes so you might wanna put some child proof caps over the holes if not using them. Since they are so cheap and I'm basically surrounded by vivs in my living room I think I'll probably do all my tanks...should make for an interesting night effect.
> 
> ...


I saw another thread where a guy put those in his tank I was wondering do you think the lights would bother the frogs at night? I was wanting to use these in a future viv.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> I saw another thread where a guy put those in his tank I was wondering do you think the lights would bother the frogs at night? I was wanting to use these in a future viv.


Another Guy? Who? where? I am the inventor of the idea! 

No I don't think so, each light only comes on for a moment, and the tank is never really all that lit up because of that, so I don't think it would disturb the day/night cycle of the frogs.


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome idea! Thanks for sharing!


Robert


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

dont know if you're still going for this but if you want thunder sounds could you get a cheap old mp3 player that can be plugged into the wall, have it always on and running, and just put the speakers on a timer? thunder, lightning, fireflys, stars and moonlight are my dream viv. someday.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hawks66 said:


> dont know if you're still going for this but if you want thunder sounds could you get a cheap old mp3 player that can be plugged into the wall, have it always on and running, and just put the speakers on a timer? thunder, lightning, fireflys, stars and moonlight are my dream viv. someday.


Thanks... Definitely still going for that, and that is my dream viv too 

There are several ways to do it. I talk about a couple here...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html

I may still use the motion activated usb sound loop device... but what I'm looking at now is using a teamviewer to control a phone and/or mp3 player from my pc (looks like you can finally do that now) or something similar. I'll probably hook up some wired or blue tooth speakers to the phone/mp3 player for better sound. So basically it will be start the music/sound loop...turn on the power to the plasma FX/misting system with a remote controlled outlet, and run storm for as long as I want, then shut it off. 

I'd like to set up 1 storm that happens every day at a set time but also make it triggered on demand. The problem is you can't have it going off to much or the mist system will be running to much and soak the viv. 

Here are other FX threads if you haven't seen them...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/95116-dryad-viv-concept-life-size-girl-box.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...erie-flys-through-cave-viv-proof-concept.html


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

DD---you have too much time on your hands....and I for one love it...what an inventive mind you have...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I am also really curious about the backs of the tanks with all the electric wires, etc.--how all those wires are handled...and I'm still trying to figure out how to connect the computer fans to the controller since the fan wires are only about five inches long...and the controller is capable of controlling four fans...and then I have to run something to a timer...then to the wall outlet...so I'm stuck on stupid...


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

Ever seen these?

36-LED Gold or Green Wire String Light with Built-in

http://www.extremeglow.com/store/c/69-Twinkle-Lights-on-Copper-Wire.aspx


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

zerelli said:


> Ever seen these?
> 
> 36-LED Gold or Green Wire String Light with Built-in
> 
> Twinkle Lights


 I've seen similar... Haven't tried them yet. i wish they made that 8 mode one in other colors but white is all I've seen for the one with all the modes


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm gonna try it.....maybe in a removeable piece of stryo...just seems so nice....maybe in a terrarium....so glad this thread is meeting the light of day again.....


----------

